# Pourquoi l'app "Messages" n'affiche pas tous mes SMS?



## ZANTAR2054 (22 Mai 2015)

J'utilise l'app "Messages" sur
MAC: "Messages" sur Yosemite 10.10.3
iPhone: iOS 8.3


----------



## Larme (22 Mai 2015)

Défini "Tous".
Quand tu l'actives, il les affiches tous ceux reçus/envoyés depuis cette activation.
Il y en a certains que tu ne reçoit pas correctement ?


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (22 Mai 2015)

Bjr Larme, certains SMS (vert) ne s'affichent pas.
Tous les iMessage s'affichent correctement.


----------



## Larme (22 Mai 2015)

Sur iOS: _Réglages/Messages/Transfert de SMS_: Ton Mac en fait partie ?
As-tu configuré "Continuity". Ton Mac est-il compatible ? Il me semble qu'il fallait au moins qu'il ait une puce BLE.
C'est le même compte iCloud sur les deux ?


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (22 Mai 2015)

iMac mi 2013 donc Bluetooth4 pour Handoff.
Même compte iCloud sur iPhone et iMac.
Il m'est possible d'envoyer des iMessages, mais pas de SMS


----------



## Larme (22 Mai 2015)

Petites vérifications à faire: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS5458


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (24 Mai 2015)

J'ai vérifié, toutes les configurations sont OK.
Si je commence à écrire un mail sur iPhone, j'arrive à le récupérer sue le mac en cliquant sur l'icone "mail handoff" tout à gauche du dock.
Par contre avec l'app SMS, je vois bien l'icone "Messages handhoff" mais impossible de récupérer le SMS.


----------

